# Handhold cardboard display boxes



## RUDOS (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi, I'm looking for handhold display boxes for 1# jars and 6 oz. jars of honey. Or other creatives ideals that are attractive to customers in boxes that hold two or three jars. Thank you, Tanya


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

Not sure exactly what you mean. I know you can get cardboard boxes made for 2-3 muth Jars so you can package a set. We make these for a "taste of summer" variety pack. I make these boxes from western Juniper. Its all part of the local story. Im sure it would go well in your area also.







I can get 2x6 from a little mill here and cut it into slats on my table saw to make these boxes. 
These are 3oz jars not 1# jars but I have thought about doing something similar for two 1# jars.


----------



## johnrobert (Mar 15, 2018)

There are some packaging materials that makes your products more attractive, if you would like to make your brands more attractive and unique then get good packaging. There are a lot of products in the market With different shapes and styles.


----------



## RUDOS (Dec 14, 2012)

I've got excellent Honey and a great label. I'm always looking for ways to improve sales. Last year for the 
Fair I was looking for something that would hold 2 or 3, 1# jars of Honey. I Did find a display box for our 3 oz. Jars.
View attachment 38027
. I appreciate that contact info. Thank you!.


----------

